# General Season Deer, Kamas... Worth it?



## bekins24

So somehow the guy in our group who was putting in for the draw put in for the wrong area as our 4th pick, Kamas... Well we didn't think it was worth resubmitting the app and app fee cause we were confident that we would for sure draw our 2nd choice with a possible chance at our 1st... well as luck would have it we drew our 4th pick somehow. My card was used on the transaction and the same week draw results came out, my card had fraud on it and had to be closed but it was too late for me to change it on the website. After getting the results I got an email saying that the dwr was unsuccessful in taking the funds from my card and I needed to go on and change the info now. Well I got to talking with the other members in my group and one of them had a buddy draw Kamas years ago and said it was hard to find a place to hunt cause most of the area was private land. So my question is this.... Is it worth it to go on and change my card so they can draw the funds, or should I just turn in the tag and wait another year? Anyone have any info on Kamas of some spots I could try, or know a landowner up there that would trade some work for a chance to hunt on their land? I will have some time this summer to scout but our hunting window might be kind of limited once the season opens up because my dad just got a new job that he doesn't know how much time they will let him have off. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hazmat

Alot of private yes but still plenty of public land. You can't shoot them from your couch or office if you love hinting go hunt. The uintas always have a magical bruiser buck who knows you might get him if you try


----------



## nocturnalenemy

I think hunting is always better than staying home. Some of my most memorable hunts have been in areas that I haven't known previously. Get some maps, study Google Earth, and then take a drive and a hike. That said, I've never hunted the unit before so I can't get you started.

Even if you don't see many deer, camping on Mirror lake Hwy for a couple days might offset any hunting struggles you might run into.


----------



## bekins24

Yeah my initial reaction was relief that we actually drew this year (last year we didn't draw) but then I started questioning it because everyone else didn't seem super excited. I will probably end up getting the tag and heading up, especially with the mirror lake hwy and all those lakes up here. Might as well get some fishing in as well 8)


----------



## hazmat

There are some good bucks to be had with that tag. Especially if you spend some time up there on public ground


----------



## 3arabians

Its a fun hunt and you cant beat the uintas. I tagged along with my brother second weekend and we had a blast. He got a little forky but we saw guys bringing out a couple nice ones. You can also pair the deer tag with a control elk tag I do believe.


----------



## Gundrum-Cheesehead

I have not hunted the area as I am new to Utah; however I do plan on doing my share of scouting and archery mule deer hunting there. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## J_marx22

I have a cabin up near smith and morehouse and my family has hinted up there for a long time. Plenty of access up by the lake with good bucks to be had if you are really willing to work for them. My first choice unit this year


----------



## Bax*

Its a hard unit to hunt as the cover is pretty thick in a lot of areas and you can hear the deer running around you, but cant see them.

The nice thing is, the unit is bordering Mirror Lake which has lots of trails to hit and worse case scenario he gets some fresh air.


----------



## willfish4food

How far are you willing to hike? I hunted the Kamas unit for deer and general season elk almost exclusively when I lived in Utah. I don't know the whole unit cause I found a couple of areas that I liked and stuck with those. But the areas I hunted never had too much pressure. Hit me with a PM if you want more info.


----------



## bekins24

Well that settles it. haha I didn't need too much convincing, just some reassurance that there is enough public land to get out and hopefully find something. Gundrum, if you wouldn't mind sharing what you find I will definitely return the favor! W4f PM sent!


----------



## Chaser

3arabians said:


> Its a fun hunt and you cant beat the uintas. I tagged along with my brother second weekend and we had a blast. He got a little forky but we saw guys bringing out a couple nice ones. You can also pair the deer tag with a control elk tag I do believe.


I'd like to hear more about this control tag. Where can I find the info?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

it a taught unite to hunt. Spend as much time on scouting as you can.Find a place and start scouting the hell out of it. I got the tag for muzzy.


----------



## 3arabians

Chaser said:


> I'd like to hear more about this control tag. Where can I find the info?


Looks like I was wrong and the Kamas Deer unit does not line up with an antlerless elk control unit. You can find the info on them if you're still interested in the antlerless guidebook on the DWR website.


----------



## willfish4food

There aren't control tags, but you can get a regular antlerless elk tag and use it on the same hunt as your buck. The Kamas Oakley hunt is about as close as you can get to a sure draw with no points. If you have any antlerless elk points you'll draw for sure. Finding them on the other hand, that can take some doing.


----------



## WillowCreekMan

There are plenty of areas up on top (the upper setting) that do not get a lot of pressure and are public land. Focus on getting as far away from roads and people as possible and you will increase your chances


----------



## tabbyhunter

Hunted it last year, my muzzle loader misfired when I had a nice 4x4 within 70 yards. The deer are up there, but you really have to hike a bunch to escape the crowds.


----------



## bekins24

Thanks for all the tips! I'm definitely not scared of putting some miles on the boots and getting away from the groups. I'll have to get up and get some scouting done this summer. Now I just have to talk the wife into letting me get a spotting scope! :?


----------



## t_boneking

I have seen some good bucks up there on trail camera. If you hunt hard and get away from people you should do well.


----------



## UintaYETI

*Any luck in Kamas in 2016?*

Did any of you guys have any luck out there this past year?

My in-laws have a place near this unit, and I am going to try my luck here in 2017 if I draw an archery deer tag. I have lived in Texas most of my life and am a long time bowhunter. This will be my first hunt in Utah and on public land, but I am looking forward to the challenge!

I backpacked the Uinta's last year doing some late summer fishing, and can't wait to get back to those views with my bow in hand!

Any tips/pointers or deer stories from this past years hunt would be great!!

Thank y'all and I look forward to being a part of the forum.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

UintaYETI said:


> Did any of you guys have any luck out there this past year?
> 
> My in-laws have a place near this unit, and I am going to try my luck here in 2017 if I draw an archery deer tag.  I have lived in Texas most of my life and am a long time bowhunter. This will be my first hunt in Utah and on public land, but I am looking forward to the challenge!
> 
> I backpacked the Uinta's last year doing some late summer fishing, and can't wait to get back to those views with my bow in hand!
> 
> Any tips/pointers or deer stories from this past years hunt would be great!!
> 
> Thank y'all and I look forward to being a part of the forum.


my buddy killed a small two point opening night. we seen plenty of does not many bucks we seen three bucks all opening day. the group we camped and hunted with killed two more small bucks later in the week. I hunted it on the muzzy hunt and seen nothing but does.just remember now if you draw a tag any where you lose your points for the next year. the only way i will hunt there again is if i dont draw a tag and they have some left over for the muzzy hunt and go over the counter


----------



## lucky duck

I like the Kamas unit, if you are willing to work hard and put in the time and miles you will be rewarded for your hard work.
Muzzle loader 2016, Kamas was my 4th choice also........


----------



## Bax*

lucky duck said:


> I like the Kamas unit, if you are willing to work hard and put in the time and miles you will be rewarded for your hard work.
> Muzzle loader 2016, Kamas was my 4th choice also........
> View attachment 103258


 I think the "work hard" statement isn't emphasized enough in the Kamas unit.

I spend a lot of time in there and you really have to hike a long ways to get away from the other hunters. There are so many areas that are blocked off to ATVs which means that you will need to hoof a lot of the unit to get far enough back. Additionally, the altitude is pretty high so you will want to be sure you are in good shape to make the hikes.

But working hard is almost an understatement on that unit. You will have to hike up and down some pretty steep stuff.


----------



## msummer88

This was my buck this year in that unit. Lots of hunters, it gets hit pretty hard. I've hunted the unit my whole life but it's taken a while to really figure it out. It has some nice bucks away from the roads. I wish it was more open country but for the most park it's thick and steep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UintaYETI

Thank Y'all! 

I am not very familiar with how the points system works yet, but as of now I don't think I have any points anyways, since I have never hunted Utah before. 

During my late summer backpacking trip last year I saw a small 4x4, and that was the only animal I saw. If he made it through the season, I am hoping to spot him again in the general area. 

During the early season bowhunt, are the deer at higher elevations? Any type of forage I should look for, or areas to focus on when glassing? 

Do you guys think that the North Slope, or South Slope areas around the Kamas unit are any good? Should I consider scouting there as well? 

I will be there in late July to try and do some scouting for a day or two if anyone wants to join. 

I appreciate all of your input!


----------



## APD

UintaYETI said:


> Thank Y'all!
> 
> I am not very familiar with how the points system works yet, but as of now I don't think I have any points anyways, since I have never hunted Utah before.
> 
> During my late summer backpacking trip last year I saw a small 4x4, and that was the only animal I saw. If he made it through the season, I am hoping to spot him again in the general area.
> 
> During the early season bowhunt, are the deer at higher elevations? Any type of forage I should look for, or areas to focus on when glassing?
> 
> Do you guys think that the North Slope, or South Slope areas around the Kamas unit are any good? Should I consider scouting there as well?
> 
> I will be there in late July to try and do some scouting for a day or two if anyone wants to join.
> 
> I appreciate all of your input!


the points system just changed so it may be interesting for a bit.

deer are at all elevations that time of year. i'm surprised you only saw one 4x4 while you were scouting. there are plenty around but tend to disappear when orange vests show up.


----------



## Bax*

With how thick the trees are in that unit, it doesn't surprise me to hear that you only saw one buck.

I have an area that I walk regularly that has a road following a steep ridge. About 5 feet from the road, the trees are so thick that it almost looks like dusk in the gaps. As I walk through the area, I can hear deer running all around up there. Problem is - it is dang near impossible to hunt that spot without making so much noise that you scare every animal away for 5 miles. There is so much undergrowth and dead branches that you'd need to be a ninja or skin walker to make it through there undetected. 

So it doesn't surprise me to hear that you only saw one. But I bet 50 saw you!


----------



## UintaYETI

Bax* said:


> With how thick the trees are in that unit, it doesn't surprise me to hear that you only saw one buck.
> 
> I have an area that I walk regularly that has a road following a steep ridge. About 5 feet from the road, the trees are so thick that it almost looks like dusk in the gaps. As I walk through the area, I can hear deer running all around up there. Problem is - it is dang near impossible to hunt that spot without making so much noise that you scare every animal away for 5 miles. There is so much undergrowth and dead branches that you'd need to be a ninja or skin walker to make it through there undetected.
> 
> So it doesn't surprise me to hear that you only saw one. But I bet 50 saw you!


HAHA this is exactly right! We weren't looking for deer or trying to be quiet at the time, which didn't help either. We were just doing some backpacking and fly fishing in the high elevation lakes. He was the only deer we saw those two days, but I'm sure many of them saw us!

There is definitely a lot of timber in the area we were in. Will make it tough to glass deer most of the time. I'm hoping they come out to feed in the open grass morning/evening.

Will start practicing my ninja stalking skills now...


----------



## Bax*

Good luck up there.

I love the unit because it is so pretty, but it is definitely a hard hunt.

I tend to see the most deer in small clearings or where the trees are sparsely covering a clearing. But I rarely see any in meadows up there. Not to say they don't go there, but it is a rare sight.

Take a look at these pics and see how the deer like to hide in that unit. The 2nd picture took me a minute to remember why I took it in the first place. That dang deer blends in so well with the shadows.


----------



## UintaYETI

Bax* said:


> Good luck up there.
> 
> I love the unit because it is so pretty, but it is definitely a hard hunt.
> 
> I tend to see the most deer in small clearings or where the trees are sparsely covering a clearing. But I rarely see any in meadows up there. Not to say they don't go there, but it is a rare sight.
> 
> Take a look at these pics and see how the deer like to hide in that unit. The 2nd picture took me a minute to remember why I took it in the first place. That dang deer blends in so well with the shadows.


Wow:shock:

Tough to spot in the shadows! Now I know why they call them ghosts...

Thank you for all of your input Bax, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Bax*

One other word of advice -

you don't need a high power scope for that unit. I bet the highest power you would ever need there would be a 4x and needing that much magnification would be unlikely in my experience.

Both of those deer pictured were less than 25 yards away from me.


----------



## UintaYETI

That is very encouraging to hear, as I will be bowhunting, and would be elated to have the opportunity at a 25 yard shot!


----------



## Raven_6

Hi ya'll! 
Well... it's that time of year again when we reach out to our fellow outdoorsmen for some advice, tips and ideas about where the best areas are in our individual units in search for the elusive Greyback! (Wyoming slang for mule deer)
I wish you all the best of luck this year. As much as we compete against each other in the field, I can wholeheartedly say that I couldn't be happier when a fellow hunter harvests a great buck. That's what OUTDOORS sportsmanship is all about. In a country that is especially devided on different topics, we hunters are ALL on the same team. 
These last two seasons my brother and our band of misfits have hunted the North Slope. That was the plan again this year. Sure as ****, out of the five of us who drew tags, I was the ONLY one that didn't draw out in the North Slope! I guess I'm solo hunting in the Kamas area (Unit 7) for the general season. 
With that being said, I'm coming to you fine gentlemen for some area advice in Unit 7 for the general season buck deer. I've done some research and a little scouting and I can tell it's gonna be a tough hunt. With all the private land in my area, it looks like I'm gonna be doing a lot of hiking. I'm perfectly fine with that. I'm a runner and am in fair shape and am up for the challenge. I'm a firm believer in putting a hard days hike for a chance at a shooter buck. 
Where specifically should I hike? Which areas should I concentrate most of my time and energy in to? Are there any private land owners that are open to discuss hunting on their land or should I not even bother contacting them? Last thing I want to do is fuss up anyone's hunting experience. 
I'm appreciative to all comments, suggestions, and advice. As I mentioned before, I've hunted the North Slope area these last two seasons and am happy to share my advice on that area. I grew up in western Wyoming and am very familiar with the best areas(both elk and deer) as well.
Thanks for all the help! 
One last thing... I don't mean to sound like Sally SoulSmasher, but please be safe out there y'all! I work in the ICU at one of the Level 1 trauma hospitals in Utah and every year I see at least one of our fellow hunters loose their life while out chasing our passion. Im not talking about firearms. We all know gun safety! I wont preach to the choir about that. The majority of patients I try to save from hunting related accidents have nothing to do with guns. Most of them are from accidents sustained while riding their ATVs/4-wheelers! If there is only one piece of advice I can give you all it is this: WEAR YOUR HELMETS WHILE OPERATING AN ATV! If you wreck your ATV and break a dozen bones in your body and that's the extent of your injuries consider yourself lucky. We can fix bones, but we can't fix brains. Google Traumatic Brain Injury Prognosis if you get bored. 
I apologize for the long post as well as the rant at the end there. I just want us all to have a fun and safe hunting season! 
Thanks again y'all!


----------



## mrbarela

*KAMAS HUNT*



willfish4food said:


> How far are you willing to hike? I hunted the Kamas unit for deer and general season elk almost exclusively when I lived in Utah. I don't know the whole unit cause I found a couple of areas that I liked and stuck with those. But the areas I hunted never had too much pressure. Hit me with a PM if you want more info.


I am interested in what areas you're referring to... I have been hunting there recently and I seem to see a bunch of doe.... This last year I shot a small 2 point that happened to be scared up and ran across the dirt road and we got lucky lol


----------



## mrbarela

willfish4food said:


> How far are you willing to hike? I hunted the Kamas unit for deer and general season elk almost exclusively when I lived in Utah. I don't know the whole unit cause I found a couple of areas that I liked and stuck with those. But the areas I hunted never had too much pressure. Hit me with a PM if you want more info.


 I am interested as to what areas you're talking about... I have been hunting there for the past 3 or 4 years..... and Got lucky this last year with a little 2 point but haven't seen a bigger buck for quite some time..
NOTHING BUT DOE's lol


----------

